# Section length on component kits



## corgicoupe (Jun 2, 2016)

The length of the section on many of the popular kits appear too long to my eye, and they also feel too long in my hand.  In addition they reduce the length of the barrel, which is the piece that the turner is most interested in. The standard sections are perhaps twice as long as those on name-brand fountain pens. Some questions:

1. Is the long section necessary?
2. What kits have the shortest section?
3. Are there any kits that allow the turner make the section? I'm thinking that there could be inserts for both ends of a turned section, one threaded for the nib and the other for the barrel.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bmachin (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not very familiar with the broad range of kits, but here's my take:

1.  I really doubt that the long section is necessary. although there are or have been commercial pens (e.g. Parker 51 & Parker 75 which had long grip sections that were filled with a collector).  Just a guess on my part.

2.  There may be shorter sections somewhere. but the Churchill/El Grande pens have a section with a total length of 1.16" of which all but .65" is inside the barrel.  These sections are available as standalone items from Berea Hardwoods, and I'm sure other places as well.
They are threaded m10-1 which is a readily available tap.

3.  Haven't heard of anything quite like what you're asking for.  If you are looking to stay in the kit world, it would be easy enough to make your own section,but you may have a problem finding a die to match the thread on the barrel adapter.  Here is a link to a library chart with a bunch of kit threadings:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...-thread-question-pen_related_tap-sizes-1-.pdf

There is an article in the library in the pens category on making a fountain pen section.  Again, you will need a die to match the barrel threading.

Others will know more than I.

Hope it helps

Bill


----------

